# What's your breakdown of job types?



## HVAC1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys, any thoughts on how the average business might breakdown…along these lines (or something similar) in terms of total hours spent on each of the following:

· % New construction
· % Building Renovation
· % Replacement of existing equipment
· % Upgrades
· % Maintenance/Repair
· % Tune- ups/Seasonal Inspections

Also, how many of us offer service contracts?

I assume it varies widely based on how you market yourself, but what's typical?


----------

